# Shell or Insulated ?



## WasatchMan

Specifically talking pants, I know you can usually buy insulated for ~$10 more on models that offer both options. 

I know a lot of backcountry folks prefer shells, as insulated can be too hot and muggy when hiking and such.

But what about resort riding? 

I also know shells can be more versatile too. 

Are there any pros to insulated?


So, what do YOU prefer?


----------



## nomembername

Shell
-Cheaper
-Easier to adjust to on warmer days

I ride resorts mostly east coast. But in a gondola ive overheated from too many layers so insulated could get uncomfortable quickly.


----------



## linvillegorge

All I will buy are shells. I can insulate by layering when necessary. I'm so hot natured though that it's rarely necessary.


----------



## david_z

linvillegorge said:


> All I will buy are shells. I can insulate by layering when necessary. I'm so hot natured though that it's rarely necessary.


Ditto that. I've never had a problem with shells, you can always layer underneath. And that also tends to be less bulky than insulated drawers.


----------



## Leo

It's not that easy. Insulation comes in many weights. I go with light insulation in my pants and jackets. About 60g for both. Currently I rock non-insulated Gore-Tex pants though.

The reason I like light insulation is because I still get layering versatility without as many layers. If I get to the point of wanting to only wear a shell, I go with a hoody rather than jacket.

Also, not a big fan of putting multiple layers on my bottom. Although they would add some cushion for falls I guess :dunno:


----------



## Shox

I like shells. My legs usually keep warm from the constant movements when carving. Even on the really cold days my legs get warm after a few runs. Plus, you can always put on more layers underneath.


----------



## boarderaholic

Shell only for me. I can adjust how many layers I use which is super helpful in the spring days. I will only use the insulated layers when i'm doing day to day stuff. Otherwise, shells all the way.


----------



## Flightfollowing

I ride resorts; I have more than one pair of pants so based on the weather I'll wear insulated and shorts underneath or a shell and layer. I wear my shells more though. Doesn't get any lower than 15*f here in D.C.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

i never had a chance to try shelled.... i had insulated pants that lasted me years...and i never change... but its very cold and windy in canada and i'm thinking if i tried shelled there might be too many layers to deal with in the end... (instead of bringing 1 insulated pant i need to bring 1 shell pants and a bunch of different layers to change and swap out) i could be totally wrong here tho xD


----------



## fattrav

Tried Shells and Insulated.

Shells all the way. You can layer warm in the cooler parts of winter, and then wear it by itself in the spring. Insulation is decent in winter but really it depends on your own body temp as well. If you run hot, it may well be too much for you.

Down in the middle of winter, Shell in the spring.


----------



## john doe

No matter what I'm going to be wearing a base layer on my bottom. Add in the underwear, socks, and knee pads and I'm basicly wearing two layers at all times. That's why I wear shells. If it gets really cold (15F or less at night) I put on some b-ball shorts for a little extra. The real warmth comes from my Oldnavy fleece that I put on under my shell jacket.


----------



## marcdeo

Shells Shells Shells. You can layer up under a shell (or lightly insulated jacket). You cannot however REMOVE the insulation on an insulated jacket.

More versatile, more comfortable. If it's BLAZING cold outside, just invest in a decent 1st and second layer. Problem solved.


----------



## Leo

Still don't get why most of you are grouping all insulated outerwear together. You shouldn't. There's a huge difference between a jacket/pant with 60g and 100g of insulation. Some outwear even have as low as 30g.

Furthermore, there are outwear with insulated zones. 

Then you have 3in1 systems where the insulated part(usually a fleece) is removable.

It's not black and white like "Shell all the way/Insulated all the way"

Bottomline, do your research on outerwear first. Then determine what type of weather you ride most. Then determine if you are generally a colder or warmer person. You have a world of options between shell and insulated.


----------



## marcdeo

Leo said:


> Still don't get why most of you are grouping all insulated outerwear together. You shouldn't. There's a huge difference between a jacket/pant with 60g and 100g of insulation. Some outwear even have as low as 30g.
> 
> Furthermore, there are outwear with insulated zones.
> 
> Then you have 3in1 systems where the insulated part(usually a fleece) is removable.
> 
> It's not black and white like "Shell all the way/Insulated all the way"
> 
> Bottomline, do your research on outerwear first. Then determine what type of weather you ride most. Then determine if you are generally a colder or warmer person. You have a world of options between shell and insulated.


excellent points, since my jacket is technically "slightly" insulated. So if I may qualify MY opinion, I say Shells, or LIGHTLY insulated is the way to go. In other words, I prefer most of my "insulating properties" to come from my under layers, not my jacket. 

Lastly, at 5'10' and about 190 (200+ with clothing) I use an EXTRA LARGE jacket (pants are large). The added room allows for addition of layers, and even if I don't layer up to much, I like my jackets roomy. SO much more comfy when hopping around than wearing snug jackets - which I feel strangled in. But that's just my preference. and NO, I don't wear my pants around my knees like a douche bag.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Shell. Any insulation just adds weight which feels bulky to me when placed on the shell which can move about. I wear Underarmour Cold Gear which doesn't cause problems with bulk for me since it cannot move and instead, moves with me. YMMV.


----------



## Riley212

last year i switched to a lightly insulated marmot 2layer goretex jacket. I had a bonfire 10k shell before this and always wore a fleece+wickingbase before and the light insulation takes the place of the fleece. 

this is perfect for 20-36deg days. wile hiking i just open the pit zips and im g2g. when it gets down into the teens or lower i put the fleece in.

I've never had anything but shell pants and i wouldn't. I wear a warm first layer and my pad shorts; no matter what the temps are im fine. A long lift gets a little chilly on really cold days (and nights) but my legs warm up fast.


----------



## crazyface

Insulated, insulated, insulated.

I can wear my insulated jacket with only a long sleeve or t-shirt underneath for temps between 50F - 25F. Anything colder and I can layer on a couple shirts or a thin hoody. If it is warmer than 50F I will be wearing a long sleeve shirt or thin jacket. If I start to heat up I can just open the pit zips and unzip the front a little bit.

I think my jacket has 100g insulation and it is still moderately thin and light. I would take my insulated jacket + long sleeve shirt over a shell, fleece, and long sleeve shirt any day.


----------



## FL_Boarder

For pants I like insulated. For 40 degree weather you can just wear the pants and no layer underneath. For colder days just a thin layer underneath. My legs are more tolerant to the cold and don't really get that hot so it works for me as like a happy medium. My pants however do have vents I can open, breathe well, and have a removable insulation part. 686 Smarty FTW, by far the most comfortable and versatile pants IMO.


----------



## dtshakuras

Its about your body heat. If you get cold easily then I would recommend thicker insulation. I personally have insulated jacket and pants (lightly insulated) and I still layer up heavily under those because I tend to get cold. Also depends on where and when you ride. If you see yourself doing a lot of spring riding, then its definitely good to have a jacket that's either a shell or having removable insulation.


----------

